

Pardon Edward Snowden: Still no response after 5 months - myownusername

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;petitions.whitehouse.gov&#x2F;petition&#x2F;pardon-edward-snowden&#x2F;Dp03vGYD<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thenextweb.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;2013&#x2F;06&#x2F;22&#x2F;petition-to-pardon-edward-snowden-passes-100000-signatures-forces-white-house-response&#x2F;
======
conductor
"White House Says It Will Respond to 'Pardon Edward Snowden' Petition" \-
[http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2013/11/25/white-
house-s...](http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2013/11/25/white-house-says-
it-will-respond-to-pardon-edward-snowden-petition)

~~~
myownusername
[http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2013/09/25/pardon-
edward...](http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2013/09/25/pardon-edward-
snowden-petition-ignored-by-white-house-for-3-months)

